# Brush needed for a papillon?



## littleorphanmolly (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi everyone. I am new here and waiting to hear about my application on an adult rescue dog. The dog I applied for is a papillon. He is very beautiful. Anyway I am trying to prepare my home and I do not have a dog brush. 
Can anyone tell me what kind of brush/brushes I will need for him? Also how often will he need to be brushed, bathed and the such? A crash course lesson would be great. Also if you could post links to the type of brush would be great too

Thanks!!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

You will need a pin brush and a fine tooth comb. I also use shears and thinning shears on my dogs. 

A lot depends on the coat. some paps have rally easy, short coats. Summer's coat I could never brush or trim and she'd look fine. Mia's is so fine it mats up, but Beau and Rose need a lot of work to keep them from getting tangled. they have the overly coated, neutered dog look.

Here is the best basic grooming I know: http://www.braylorspapillons.com/groom.htm

It's geared towards show dogs but I groom my pet dogs pretty much the same way.


----------



## littleorphanmolly (Jun 18, 2012)

This is the dog:
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/23298291?photo_view=1

Isn't he pretty?
❤❤❤


----------



## naql (Feb 18, 2012)

I've got a pin brush and a comb for my pap. If I go near her with a slicker brush she freaks out. 

She gets a bath every couple of weeks. She doesn't really get smelly or anything. 

He is a very good looking dog.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I just only use a pin brush. Don't even bother with a fine toothed comb even though I have one. They're SO easy to keep looking good you'd be surprised.

I think I literally brush Nia less than once a week these days and she looks perfectly fine and tangle free.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Once a week is a lot more often than I brush my guys.


----------



## Catdancer (Apr 11, 2012)

This is my Dexter. He is only 5 months old, so he still has his puppy coat. We bathe him about 1 every 2 to 4 weeks and we brush him about the same.


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

I hope you gget him hes super cute!


----------

